# Masterbuilt Smoker Wood Chip Help!



## bodyfixr (Jun 22, 2011)

I just purchased a big masterbuilt electric smoker.  The problem is smoking brisket with a temp around 210-220 and my wood chips burning.  The chips don't seem to be burning at this low temp.  To me the purpose of low and slow is defeated with high temp to cause the chips to burn.  Please give me some suggestions on how to solve this problem.

thanks


----------



## tromaron (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.amazenproducts.com/default.asp  

A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker, this will solve all your problems and make smoking a breeze.  You should also contact Masterbuilt to get the retro fit chip box upgrade.  It's free and will get your mes smoking like it should.  But the AMNPS is still the way to go.  Gives you 10-11 hours of perfect smoke without having to keep putting in chips.  Great when you want to do something besides watch your meat smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep AMNS!


----------



## nexpress (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree, get you an AMNS or the AMNPS.  Todd has both for sale on the web site now.  I have an MES 40 that didn't produce much smoke either with wood chips.  Don't have to worry about that anymore thanks to Todd's  products.The only thing I will suggest if you are going to order is to get extra dust/pellets when you order,  you will save on shipping if you do.


----------



## bodyfixr (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's quick response.  By the time Tromaron had answered my question I had already ordered the amnps, along with plenty of pellets.  Also on the forum it sounds like sometimes the actual temp is much lower than the digital readout, I will check that as well.  Again thanks for the responses.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--marinade.html


----------



## pocket-pair (Jun 24, 2011)

I just bought and used my MES 40 for the first time two weekends ago.  I did the seasoning break-in, then cooked ribs, then cooked a brisket.  Every time I was finished I noticed that the wood had not been burned up.  Someone on this site told me that Masterbuilt has a retrofit chip tray.  I called Masterbuilt and they sent me the retrofit free of charge.  The tray is twice the size of the original, plus the original had a piece of metal between the tray and the heating element that prevented the chips from burning completely. 

I installed the new chip tray and re-did the seasoning break-in.  This time all that was left was ashes. 

Ribs are on the menu for this weekend.


----------

